# Time for Domiciliary Care Allowance



## CRaff

Hi there,

I have applied for the Domiciliary Care Allowance for my daughter as she has a Congential Heart Defect and I'm awaiting a decision...Was wondering how long people have to wait? I sent in the application the 4th of Feb.

Also would we be entitled to the carers allowance/benefit? My husband was self employed but has not worked a day since nov 2010 and as far as I know is not entitled to Jobseekers??

Lots of questions Iknow but I am completely new to the whole welfare system...(like so many other people these days?

Thanks


----------



## sammi

Hey CRaff, I was waiting 7-8 months for my Domiciliary Care Allowance to come through. I know some people who where waiting 12-18 months!!. I would suggest you call them once a month just to remind them your waiting. I think you get your payment quicker this way. 

RE: carers allowance. You can't get Carers Allowance while on job seekers. What money is coming into the house??

If you work then your husband can apply for the Carers Allowance. 

Also you can't get the Carers Allowance UNTIL you get the Domiciliary Care Allowance. They will back date you to the day you applied thou so eventually you will get a nice little lump sum. If you haven't all ready applied for the Carers do it now.


----------



## CRaff

Thanks a million Sammi,
I took your advice and rang the dom care allowance and they told me I would have a decision in april. I really hope we get it as it will make the carers allowance form filing easier...they said i don't have to get the medical part of it all filled out again if the dom is granted..
Getting all the stuff together for the carers allowance now...there is a lot to it...isn't there?
Thanks again for your advice


----------



## CRaff

We have been granted the domiciliary care allowance...thank god! Have sent in the carers form as my husband has given up work to care for our daughter. Struggled with the form as there was a lot to it.

I rang the carers allowance department and they said if we were granted the domiciliary then just sent in a copy of th letter granting it and don't have to get the medical part filled out again.

Anyone else find this?


----------



## foxylady5160

Guys my daughter has severe Eczema,cannot have dairy products and will be going to consultant Dermatogist in the next few weeks. We have to treat her daily with baths, creams and she is on specialised feed only on prescription. As she needs round the clock care with the extend of the Eczema and had been to dietitican to look at alternative options for her as she starting the solids. Would we qualify for her for this as the meds, prescriptions and drs have already added up over €200 a month. She can only wear cotton and sourcing this is quite expensive when you are looking for 100%cotton. Can anyone put light to the situation?


----------



## sammi

From what I've heard exzema sufferers don't usually get the DCA, but it is awarded on a case to case basis so if I was you I would apply for it. Make sure you've got doctors letters explaining how bad your daughters condition is. 

You'll need a strong case to convince them her exzema is worse than the norm. My daughter also suffers from exzema but its not severe enough for DCA. Alot of children have it in mild forms so you need to prove your daughters exzema is abnormally bad. 

Let us know how you get on


----------



## CRaff

Foxy lady,

It takes 8 weeks for them to make a decision on DCA so get your skates on and apply for it...Gather all your medical reports and send them in. Also maybe no harm getting the relevant doctors,dermatologists,dieticans etc to write a letter to support your claim.
Also apply for the Drugs payment Scheme cards for the whole family and then you will never pay over €120 a month.

Good Luck!


----------



## CRaff

Received a Letter from Dept of Social protection to say they have received our application for carers allowance on 04/04/2011 (well I should hope so!) And that there is a backlog of applications and a decision should be made between 16-20 weeks of application! 

What are we to do in the mean time? I'm lucky to be working but my husband has no income coming in and we are finding it tough...like so many more families.

Also sent away for household benefits package...no word back on that either but I'm assuming a decision wont be made on that until the carers first.


----------



## Guest105

Try FIS
http://www.citizensinformation.ie/e...es_and_children/family_income_supplement.html


----------



## mojo

The waiting time for fis is nearly as long as the wait for carers so that is of no help . I am in the same situation 13 weeks in and in serious financial straits waiting on a decision on carers . The advice i got was to see the cwo and apply for supplementary welfare .I am trying to avoid this at the minute and i have borrowed from family .The only thing is respite grant is due the 2nd of june and you will get that as in receipt of DCA .I plan on living on this till a decision is made


----------



## CRaff

Hi Mojo,
I am only 9 weeks in and it seems like a life-time! I am the same as you got the respite care granted so trying to make that stretch as far as possible but with a mortage of €1500...it won't go too far!

Anyway, keep in touch and let us know how you get on with the carers allowance? Did you apply for the household benefits package too?


----------



## nightsky

Hi
Glad to read you got dca for your daughter, my son just had an asd closure(hole in the heart) by open heart surgery, i applied for dca and he got refused, did you get it straight away or on appeal, just wondering whats my best option now, will i appeal and what medical reports would i need to back up his claim...also does anyone know how long this takes..thanks so much...any feedback much appreciated....


----------



## CRaff

Hi Nightsky,

Sorry to hear you have been refused. I filled up the form, and sent copies of all her medical reports from Consultant Cardiologist and surgeon. I got it 8 weeks after they received it.

Did you sent the medical reports with the application? My daughter needs life long cardiac care and has a recognised congential heart defect...maybe this makes a difference?? Not sure.

Would it be possible to find out what grounds you were refused on? Then gather all your documents and try again?


----------



## Offaly40

*Domincillary and carers allowance*

Hi all I just wanted to say I am currently receiving domin allowance since January this year it took months to get as I was refused first so appealed it and won !! I just wanted to say you CAN get carers allowance while receiving jobseekers allowance  I applied for the carers in January and have just got it last week . My husband was self employed but hasn't worked in few months and has been receiving jobseekers allowance so I am currently getting paid carers at half rate payment .


----------



## BoscoTalking

i believe many applications are being refused on first application these days.  Reapply immediately. Have all your letters and forms photocopied so you can reapply ASAP. 
We get DCA, to be fair its swallowed each month on day to day expenses but it was more the respite allowance which automatically comes with it that really saved our bacon. 
Good luck to all, its a horrible place to be, knowing your child deserves it and yet is not on the right list of ailments.


----------



## CRaff

Just thought I'd let all carers waiting on a decision know... that I got in contact with the carers allowance (again!) And have been told that the waiting time for a decision on applications is now at 26 weeks!!!.....Wonder would the Banks accept that as a answer when looking for what they are owed!


----------



## sammi

I know its frustrating, I was waiting about 9 months to get my money (bout 3 years ago things took alot longer) but at least it gets back dated and I got a nice lump sum in the end. Just think of it as savings


----------



## Tired Paul

Hi CRaff, Understand your frustration completly. We applied for DCA back in Feb 2011 and still no answer. All I can say is that my wife, a god knows how she still has patience to do it, keeps ringing them twice daily every day since March. She has names and ext numbers and asks for people by name. She will not leave voice messages and insists on speaking directly evertime. Annoy the living daylights out of them. We are expecting a decision within the next 3 -4 weeks but we fear it wll be rejected. However we will be back campagining again.


----------



## CRaff

Oh god Paul thats a long wait! We applied for DCA about Feb 2011 too and got a decision in about 8-9 weeks. Why is it taking so long for you? Did your wife ask what's the hold up?


We are on week 24 of waiting for a decision on the carers allowance. We were interviewed this week by social welfare inspector so I think it's another step closer to a decision. The waiting time is a disgrace! Best of luck with it...keep us posted.


----------



## matiharr

Hi all
I have applied for dca for my son, he have austim ,I got I text that the have received my application form,  do you know how long it will take to make a decision. Two months now still waiting. Please help


----------

